# Parking bollard advice please.



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

My brother wants to install a bollard to stop people parking on his drive.
The drive is block paved and he's thinking of installing this
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Maypole-MP...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=N3NC33Q3NJ08148BA5NY

Would this be ok do you think?
He was thinking of using this to stick the bolts into the blocks...

http://www.screwfix.com/p/fischer-fip-300sf-polyester-styrene-free-resin-300ml/23386

He's worried also about cracking the blocks when he drills the bolt holes or uses the expanding concrete anchors which is why he's thinking of the adhesive stuff.
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't think that would work chum. He will definitely crack the blocks with the thunder bolts or whatever he intends to use. 

If it was me, I'd get a telescopic sentry bollard. Sink a small barrel into the ground and fill with concrete to provide the foundation for the post. He could easily fit the blocks neatly around the post when fitted. 

Cooks

Edit - btw, the blocks aren't stuck down. They're packed together on a bed of either sand or quarry dust. So if you glue something to the top, any would be thief will just lift the post, and lift out whatever blocks it is stuck to. 
Sent from my D6603


----------

